# Rabbit Pads For Wire Cages



## kuntrygirl (Dec 19, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where can I find rabbit pads to put on the wire bottom of my rabbit cages?


----------



## Zephyr Farms (Dec 19, 2011)

Try Pointer Hill Pet Products.  Here is their website: http://pointerhill.com/  Hope this helps!


----------



## currycomb (Dec 19, 2011)

we first used plywood peices. we now use 12X12 inch floor tiles. easy to clean and disenfect.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 20, 2011)

currycomb said:
			
		

> we first used plywood peices. we now use 12X12 inch floor tiles. easy to clean and disenfect.


Floor tiles?  What a really interesting concept.  Thanks for posting.  Would never have thought and it would be easy to clean and disinfect.  I have some from when we did the bathroom.  Will have to try.   I use cardboard along with towels.  Though some of my rabbits like the towels, I have one that loves to chew on them.  Kind of makes me nervous because I don't need him to clogged up.  I'll have to try the tiles with him.  

K


----------



## kuntrygirl (Dec 20, 2011)

currycomb said:
			
		

> we first used plywood peices. we now use 12X12 inch floor tiles. easy to clean and disenfect.


Great idea!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 6, 2012)

Bass equipment.....

http://bassequipment.com/Home/Plastic+Pans/#Relax Resting Board


----------



## craftymama86 (Jan 7, 2012)

I bought a "resting platform" from Tractor Supply for my bunnies. About $7.


----------



## CYGChickies (Jan 7, 2012)

We use the plastic "pads" that have holes as well and it let's urine and most pellets pass through. Occasionally there's a stubborn hanger on or two but nothing the hose won't catch.

CYG


----------



## brentr (Jan 7, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> currycomb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another handy tip with ceramic floor tiles is you can put them in the freezer in the summer, and that gives the bunny someplace cool to lie on really hot days.  Beats frozen 2 liter bottles, in my experience.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 7, 2012)

brentr said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely a excellent idea.  With a 2 liter bottle they can only lie next to it, with cold ceramic floor tiles, they lie on it, getting more benefit out of something to cool down.

Thanks for the input and your experience.

K


----------



## Tab003 (Jan 9, 2012)

We use Tiles mainly for the larger breeds and Pieces of drywall work great too.


----------



## currycomb (Jan 9, 2012)

drywall?????i would think kinda dusty, they can chew on it, and when it gets wet, ewwww. but if it works for you, then okay


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the good ideas....


----------

